# Moebius Mars Attacks Box Art



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

CultTVMan has posted a picture of the box art for the new Moebius Mars Attacks kit. I saw the kit at IPMS Nats last month and it looks great as does the box art. This is another Moebius kit I can't wait to get my hands on.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Love this...Who is the Artist...almost looks like Daniel Horne's work...
Denis


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

mcdougall said:


> Love this...Who is the Artist...almost looks like Daniel Horne's work...
> Denis


Here's a quote from Steve's website: "Art is by Earl Norem and the painting will be auctioned at the NY Comic Con in October."


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Great artwork, look at all that thick black smoke - you've gotta worry for the ozone layer!


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

That pic is about as exciting as Aurora's classic box art and I'll bet this will be a great kit! It goes without saying but I'll say it anyway 'Moebius Rules'!


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Release date?!


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

As mentioned, the cover was done by Earl Norem, an incredibly prolific artist. His work was seen on hindreds of comic and adventure magazines, as well as "respectable" outlets like Readers Digest, Field and Stream, etc. What makes this cover a special treat is that Earl was one of the ORIGINAL artists for the Topps series! He is 88 years old, and still painting.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Thanks for the info, Chris; Earl certainly has a talent, and a great occupation too.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

That's right...He painted covers for Marvel Comics books and magazines.
Wow I'd love to be able to go and bid on that painting!
Denis


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

wow... folks really didn't know who Earl was?? Man,
I must be getting old!!

(should we tell um about Wally Wood as well?!)


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Buc said:


> wow... folks really didn't know who Earl was?? Man,
> I must be getting old!!
> 
> (should we tell um about Wally Wood as well?!)


"Geez along with me - the best is yet to be!"


----------

